# Something for the wife.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

These are some cedar picket fence slat planters that I made for the wife to use around the house.

Each one takes 5 fence slats so the cost is pretty minimal. The decorative cuts were first cut out on hardboard templates and then cut in the edge-glued sides with a guide and a spiral up-cut bit. Your imagination is the limit as far as the decorative cuts go.

A few strips are set in place on cleats at the height needed to hold the planters, edge bands and top plate are mitered, then glued and held in place with brads to dry.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

You should have no problem collecting appreciative comments when ya display those in the yard,, Stan,,,,, Nice job..


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: That's a nice job Stan.. I guess that put you on the good side of the wife.
Woodnut65


----------

